# Rose v3 styled RTA



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/5650101

rose v3 style for $20

discount code: DEALS


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/5650101
> 
> rose v3 style for $20
> 
> ...


This is a RTA not a RDA, I've corrected your heading for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (11/9/16)

Anyone have one of these ? I'd love to get myself one but not to sure about the clone


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

its made by skx and ive read around they pretty good..


----------

